# Revelstoke



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

My brother and a group of frind from Italy are meeting at Revelstoke (Canada) and I'll probably join them if I can....anybody knows that resort? Looks fantastic....any tip appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Stay inbounds. It is seriously treacherous terrain once you leave the boundaries.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Zee said:


> Stay inbounds. It is seriously treacherous terrain once you leave the boundaries.


I have zero firsthand experience with Revel but the first thing that comes to my mind is freeriders paradise (it doesnt even have a park).. the second is stay inbounds, the list of deaths from avalanches there is mighty long and has some of the best most experienced back country riders in the sport included on it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks!!! Exactly what I was looking for..keep it coming!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I went to revy for a couple days in december and to be honest i wasn't overly impressed with that place. They have 2 chairlifts and ok runs. I'd consider myself an intermediate to advanced rider and found the actual runs to be fairly challenging. The majority of the hill was very moguly and for me as a boarder I hate that shit! Revy is known for their pow but when we went there wasnt any which is probably why i had a bad time. I would totally recommend kicking horse which is an hour away if you still havent gone yet.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Revi needs the snow to be good and sadly like most mountain in Western Canada things have been shit. The trees off the back are some of the best i have ridden in. Moguls will be a problem until they get a good dump. I think its a great hill but unless there is the usual massive amounts of snow I would hit Kicking Horse. I think there average snowfall is 12-18 meters and so far this season they have had 5-6 meters and with not much time left this probably won't change.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes...I'm looking at their website and it's not good...I have 3 times that amount of snow here in Nor Cal (Tahoe). Forecast looks warm and rainy, and I'm starting to wonder if it's worth the pain to get there ( Flight + 8 hrs van drive to get to the resort).

Revelstoke:
Lower Elevation:30in.
Middle Elevation:50in.
Upper Elevation:75in.

Kirkwood:
Lower Elevation:112in.
Middle Elevation:135in.
Upper Elevation:155in.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

if you're flying in just for revy i would probably pass on it, I was at fernie last week which is in bc but about 5hrs away and it was a slush fest it felt like i was riding in wet clumpy sand. I'm going to kicking horse tomorrow which is only about an hour from revy so i'll let you know what it's like when i get back, i'm not expecting a lot though.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks....What sucks is that obviously I have already booked flight and shuttle... just to find out that I have WAY better conditions here, 2,5 hours drive from home.
And my brother hurt his knee riding today in Italy...lol.
Let's see if he can make it...otherwise I'll bail..
Thnk you! Let me know!


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

The snow's coming, relax you'll have fun snow-forecast.com

Been an average season but if that snow comes it'll freshen the top third of the mountain (which is the main part) and it'll be freakin sweet again. Revvie's got the best terrain I've seen, IMO better than Kicking Horse, Fernie and defs better than Sunshine.

Depends what you like, we have rad trees and bowls, and if you're up for it and the snow's okay there's some bullshit chutes up high if you're prepared to hike a bit. Yes, it is a freerider's paradise.

Also, what the other dude said about staying inbounds is def true at the moment, so many people have had their arses handed to them lately in areas you'd think would be okay to ride.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you. Trees and bowls sounds fantastic...Brother's knees seems to hold up..we are go! 




DiscoStu said:


> The snow's coming, relax you'll have fun snow-forecast.com
> 
> Been an average season but if that snow comes it'll freshen the top third of the mountain (which is the main part) and it'll be freakin sweet again. Revvie's got the best terrain I've seen, IMO better than Kicking Horse, Fernie and defs better than Sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Went to kicking horse yesterday and it was sick there. There was no new snow but the conditions were pretty damn good for spring. It was sunny and warm but the snow was still really good. We went up the gondola with a guide and he said they havent gotten any decent dumps in 7 weeks. Go to revy and if it's not good just head over to golden which isnt too far away.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks! I'm sure it will be great....felt just weird fly all the way there when I have more pow in my back yard!


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

stunt66 said:


> We went up the gondola with a guide and he said they havent gotten any decent dumps in 7 weeks.


It's true, the same for everywhere here... sucks the big time balls


----------

